
Firefox 22 released - Techasura
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/
======
callahad
Not sure linking to the FTP mirror is all that useful. Here are the release
notes: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/)

Highlights: WebRTC, asm.js, flexbox, and web notifications are present and
enabled by default.

~~~
joelthelion
Are there any good web applications based on WebRTC yet?

~~~
mwarkentin
Group video chat: [https://talky.io/](https://talky.io/)

~~~
shacharz
I absolutely love your UI, and the game idea while waiting.

------
niutech
The OdinMonkey engine performance is impressive. The Lua VM benchmark[1]
jumped from 110 points in Firefox 21 to 318 points in Firefox 22! Not to
mention poor performance of Chrome.

Next, have a look at the Epic Citadel[2], which runs very smoothly in Firefox
22. Well done!

[1]
[http://kripken.github.io/lua.vm.js/lua.vm.js.html](http://kripken.github.io/lua.vm.js/lua.vm.js.html)
[2] [http://www.unrealengine.com/html5/](http://www.unrealengine.com/html5/)

~~~
masklinn
The Lua VM benchmark seems to be compiled to asm.js though, how does chrome
fare when _not_ targeting asmjs?

~~~
pornel
• Chrome 29.0.1546.0 canary: 91 points

• Firefox nightly 25.0a1 (2013-06-26): 403 points

MBP i7 2.2Ghz

------
mrspeaker
Oh yeah - short function syntax goes into the wild!

    
    
        let square = x => x * x
    

Time to move over to stalking the Chrome devs...

~~~
creatio
Can this syntax be also used with the other browsers? i.e. IE and Chrome?

~~~
ajryan
TypeScript supports this syntax. I believe they are trying to align with
ECMAScript 6 as much as possible.

~~~
bad_user
The nice thing about TypeScript is that it compiles to EcmaScript 3, so you
can target older browsers and still use these goodies.

Also, TypeScript 0.9 is released, which includes niceties such as generics and
type info overloading based on constant values passed in function parameters.

It's pretty slick, if only it could output code optimized for Google Closure's
advanced mode, for tree-shaking awesomeness.

------
noelwelsh
If you're a fan of Firefox I recommend using Aurora:

    
    
       http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/aurora/
    

Aurora is basically the beta of Firefox. It seems to get incremental updates
more regularly than Firefox. It very occasionally has issues with
compatibility with plugins (usually when a version number is bumped) but I
can't recall any stability issues in the few years I've been using it.

~~~
shacharz
There is Firefox beta channel, aurora is a bit less stable. Usually aurora
still gets uncooked features pushed in, while beta only receives preffed
features, unpreffed stable features or bug fixes

~~~
sandyarmstrong
Yeah, in my experience Aurora is occasional work-interrupting pain, whereas
beta is blissful:

[http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/beta/](http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/beta/)

It doesn't update super frequently during the 6-week release cycle. Maybe once
a week tops, I think? Hard to be sure, as I restart FF every few days anyway.

~~~
mlinksva
Before Aurora there's also
[http://nightly.mozilla.org/](http://nightly.mozilla.org/) one update/day.
I've run it since shortly after they moved to a six week cycle (I ran Aurora
initially) and have never had work loss. Only once in that period have I had
to downgrade to Aurora for a day (the nightly build seemed broken, crashed on
startup). Overall I'm very happy with getting features and speedups ~18 weeks
before general release.

BTW, they must have more or less completely solved the add-ons version
compatibility problem that was initially a big pain when they moved to the six
week cycle; I haven't noticed any disabled or broken add-ons in a very long
time.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
A few years back they introduced a "restartless addon" api, so addons didn't
use XUL (firefox's internal language) directly. This allows them to be both
enabled/disabled while firefox is running, and not need to be rewritten every
version. Look for the "restartless" tag on the addon website.

The six-week cycle probably helped as well, since there is less changes
between versions; not to mention improved auto-updating.

~~~
blueveek
A small nitpicky correction: XUL is a _markup_ language, but one can certainly
write Firefox UI using HTML or XHTML as well. The logic is written JavaScript.

For example, the markup view itself from the Firefox Developer Tools is
written in HTML [0] and JS [1]. Other tools like the Network Monitor use XUL.

[0] [http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtoo...](http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtools/markupview/markup-view.xhtml) [1]
[http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtoo...](http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtools/markupview/markup-view.js)

------
epmatsw
I've felt like Firefox has been pretty light on features in its releases since
it switched to rapid release, but this one is packed with stuff. Awesome!

It's becoming more and more rare for me to have to switch to Chrome to get a
website to work correctly/acceptably, and I love it! Great job by the Mozilla
team

~~~
bjustin
Which websites work better in Chrome? I use Safari these days, but when I used
Firefox full time last year I didn't see any broken-ness.

~~~
hosay123
I am for all intents and purposes a massive Mozilla fanboy, however I
regularly switch to Chromium to use any nontrivial 2D graphics js (e.g. the
Python plop profiler).

Not sure why, but Firefox definitely seems to have a weak spot around 2d
(SVG?) performance

~~~
bloodorange
I submitted three (minor) patches for improving the performance of a couple of
filters in Mozilla's SVG code. Those (minor) optimisations should be in this
release.

I hope to do a lot more. I too, like you, am a Mozilla fanboy.

Unfortunately, in the last few months, I have a lot of pressure at my day-job
(a few sudden departures). Nevertheless, I did contribute when I could spare
the time and I urge you to do likewise. If there are enough of us, then
there's always someone helping them out. It's a massive project and needs all
the hands that kind developers are willing to spare.

~~~
vidarh
If you (or anyone else with time...) want to be a true hero, figure out why
font changes for text on canvas is a magnitude or more slower on Firefox than
Chrome.

At least on the versions I've tested...

I have an app that places a few hundred text labels on a canvas, and on Chrome
I can do that smoothly in a single callback. For firefox I had to use a hack
with a queue that is processed a few items at a time with setTimeout() to
prevent it from stalling the UI for many seconds... Even so, the experience is
still worse on Firefox.

~~~
bzbarsky
I'm happy to link into this if you point me to a testcase that shows the
slowness. If it takes a few tens of seconds so much the better: easier to
profile.

~~~
bzbarsky
I meant _look_ into this, of course...

------
ianstormtaylor
Flexbox. It's finally almost here. I cannot tell you how long I've waited for
this to be supported by default in all of these browsers... as soon as Safari
7 is released, us developer sites will actually be able to make the switch. I
honestly think wrangling the hacky current layout solutions is 25% or more of
my time spent with CSS on a project, so hopefully we'll be able to build
things much more quickly.

Happy day.

------
dotmanish
As a Firefox mobile user, this one is the nicest one of them all for me:

" _Plain text files displayed within Firefox will now word-wrap_ "

It was a pain to scroll sideways.

------
decklin
Release notes might be a more useful link: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/)

~~~
Sven7
Wondering about the Web Speech API and speech input...Chrome does a great job,
but doesn't seem to allow hooking up to 3rd party recognizers like Nuance or
even something local.

Anyone know how Mozilla is going to handle this? Are they going to use
Google's recognizers in the cloud?

------
vasi
My feature, progress bars for downloads in the OS X Dock, made Firefox 22!
Hope you all like it, and be sure to report any bugs.

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548763](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548763)

------
sunils34
There were rumors about third-party cookies being disabled by default in v22.
I downloaded it and found this not to be true. Can anyone shed some light on
when Mozilla plans on doing this?
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/2038956/mozilla-postpones-
def...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2038956/mozilla-postpones-default-
blocking-of-thirdparty-cookies-in-firefox.html)

~~~
Yoric
We're busy investigating possible unintended side-effects. So no precise
calendar yet.

~~~
opsmgmt
Is there a config flag to enable this?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
The option has been in firefox as far back as I can remember. It's in the
Preferences, under Privacy; you'll need to select "Use custom settings for
history". I've never noticed any breakage, and I assume in-part because iOS
and Safari set it as their default a few years back.

------
sheldor
On my home PC , the third party cookie blocking was available since I was on
the beta channel. The new stable version 22 does not include the option.

Edit : It's officially off. So much for the privacy concerns ..

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9240218/Mozilla_again...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9240218/Mozilla_again_postpones_Firefox_third_party_cookie_blocking_this_time_for_months)

------
bad_user
If you want to enjoy the asm.js optimizations, see this Unreal Engine demo:
[http://www.unrealengine.com/html5/](http://www.unrealengine.com/html5/)

Firefox is awesome.

------
zanny
It randomly segfaults on Arch with no error report and a trace says it comes
from libgobject.

So I went up the stack, every one except nightly is segfaulting.

Guess I'm on nightly for a while!

~~~
PedroBatista
Well, you are on Arch, so that is the default version you should use. :-D

~~~
yogo
Arch has never been _that_ bleeding edge.

~~~
zanny
It's actually a pain in the butt to run anything _but_ release firefox on
Arch, because you either need to use a 3rd party repo or some AUR wrapper to
auto-update the aur package.

That, and Nightly is kind of painful because its a 60MB update daily. I'm
probably going to be skipping a lot of updates on it =P

~~~
isaacaggrey
> because you either need to use a 3rd party repo or some AUR wrapper to auto-
> update the aur package.

The other option is to `chown` the package directory, and Nightly will handle
auto-updating. I only run on a 1 Mbit connection and I hardly notice when
Nightly chooses to download the update on my Arch box, even while I'm actively
browsing.

> its a 60MB update daily

The entire binary is ~32-33MB...I've never received an update that large.

~~~
zanny
Name : firefox-nightly

Version : 25.0a1-1

Description : Standalone web browser from mozilla.org, nightly build

Architecture : x86_64

URL :
[http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox](http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox)

Licenses : MPL GPL LGPL

Groups : None

Provides : None

Depends On : alsa-lib libxt libnotify mime-types nss gtk2 sqlite dbus-glib

Optional Deps : None

Required By : None

Optional For : None

Conflicts With : None

Replaces : None

Installed Size : 71562.00 KiB

Packager : Unknown Packager

Build Date : Wed 26 Jun 2013 08:31:12 AM EDT

Install Date : Wed 26 Jun 2013 08:31:51 AM EDT

Install Reason : Explicitly installed

Install Script : No

Validated By : None

The AUR nightly package on Arch is 71mb. It installs:

firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/Throbber-small.gif firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/application.ini firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/blocklist.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome.manifest firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/icons/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/icons/default/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/icons/default/default16.png firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/icons/default/default32.png firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/chrome/icons/default/default48.png firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/components/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/components/components.manifest firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/components/libbrowsercomps.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/crashreporter-override.ini firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/extensions/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/extensions/{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}/
firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/extensions/{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}/icon.png
firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/extensions/{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}/install.rdf
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/icons/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/icons/mozicon128.png firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/omni.ja firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/amazondotcom.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/bing.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/eBay.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/google.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/twitter.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/wikipedia.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/browser/searchplugins/yahoo.xml firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/chrome.manifest firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/components/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/components/components.manifest firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/components/libdbusservice.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/components/libmozgnome.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/crashreporter firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/crashreporter.ini firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/defaults/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/defaults/pref/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/defaults/pref/channel-prefs.js firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/dependentlibs.list firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/dictionaries/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/dictionaries/en-US.aff firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/dictionaries/en-US.dic firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/firefox firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/firefox-bin
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/icons/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/icons/updater.png firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libfreebl3.chk firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libfreebl3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libmozalloc.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libmozsqlite3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnspr4.so firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnss3.so
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnssckbi.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnssdbm3.chk firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnssdbm3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libnssutil3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libplc4.so firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/libplds4.so
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/libsmime3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libsoftokn3.chk firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libsoftokn3.so firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/libssl3.so firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/libxul.so
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/mozilla-xremote-client firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/omni.ja firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/platform.ini
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/plugin-container firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/precomplete firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/removed-
files firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/run-mozilla.sh firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/update-settings.ini firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/updater firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/updater.ini
firefox-nightly /opt/firefox-25.0a1/webapprt-stub firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/webapprt/ firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/webapprt/omni.ja firefox-nightly
/opt/firefox-25.0a1/webapprt/webapprt.ini firefox-nightly /usr/ firefox-
nightly /usr/bin/ firefox-nightly /usr/bin/firefox-nightly firefox-nightly
/usr/share/ firefox-nightly /usr/share/applications/ firefox-nightly
/usr/share/applications/firefox-nightly-safe.desktop firefox-nightly
/usr/share/applications/firefox-nightly.desktop firefox-nightly
/usr/share/pixmaps/ firefox-nightly /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-nightly-
icon.png

And since it doesn't do incremental patch diffs in the pkgbuild it is a 70mb
update every time. I'll try chowning /opt/firefox.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Release notes are here: [http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/](http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/)

------
josteink
It seems snappier, but I'm not sure I like the new text-scaling on high-DPI
displays.

Basically I just felt like I lost a lot of screen real-estate when surfing the
news, like I was back in 1356x768 country.

There needs to be some toggles which can be disabled or some other middle
ground here.

~~~
roryokane
You can zoom each affected site out from the View > Zoom menu. And the add-ons
NoSquint ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nosquint/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nosquint/)) or Default FullZoom Level
([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/default-
fullz...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/default-fullzoom-
level/)) let you set the default zoom for all sites.

------
quackerhacker
Some devs didn't know this, so since it's relevant...

Firefox 21 and 22 support streaming MP4 in HTML5.

~~~
kbrosnan
Only on Windows 7 and 8. Linux Gstreamer support just landed in nightly,
preffed off.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/34910062265...](https://mobile.twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/349100622655651841)

OS X is a bit more complicated due to needing to poke at Quicktime for the
codecs.

~~~
quackerhacker
Didn't know that about nix, nice. I forgot to mention that about it being only
supported on windows for now.

Still waiting on Opera to make a move for mp4...especially with the promises
that H.265 make in regards to reduced file sizes with great qualities.

Although I know mp4 is patent encumbered, it's too prevalent to ignore (thanks
to Apple and Microsoft products).

------
kstop
Looking forward to 25% of my automated functional tests failing for the next
week!

~~~
robin_reala
Why? Surely your code isn’t that fragile?

~~~
kstop
er, no... /shifty_eyes

I'm being melodramatic is all. The Selenium FF driver lags a little behind
Firefox releases (totally understandable).

Not a problem on my actual test boxes as I control the FF version on those,
but it will lead to a week or so of devs (with FF auto-update set) complaining
that tests are breaking locally. (Despite the fact that this situation and its
remedy has been explained to them repeatedly.)

It is possible that S2.33 will work fine with FF22, making all this moot. And
it's just a passing annoyance. I have nothing but love for both applications.

~~~
robin_reala
Ah, Selenium, that makes more sense. Thanks for the update.

------
Shivetya
Out of curiosity, does this solve the memory issues caused by bad websites?
Example, I have open three sites and my firefox memory usage is constantly
increasing.

maps.google.com with route determined. Hackers News, this story.

and the offending site, cycletrader.com where I chose a random ad from the
front page that had more than one photo. All I did was cycle through the
photos and leave the tab open.

Internet Explorer to the same sites does not even come close to the memory
usage. In the time it took me to write this I have seen firefox go from 235m
to 1.2g memory and IE stayed steady at 100m

------
arj
This is so much better in Windows on a retina display

------
jmilkbal
The expectation of this release has been a fun ride for me. We were using
long-live HTTP requests in our product for pushing data to the browser, a very
elegant method but only implemented by Mozilla. Now were transitioning to
websockets which aren't nearly as nice for this use, but I'm enjoying putting
the newer, better-supported method in place on front- and back-ends.

------
ck2
Some users are going to need to modify _layout.css.devPixelsPerPx_ if you have
overly large layout.

My window size became massively zoomed.

------
elmindreda
Lots of nice changes, but Pentadactyl won't work with it. If you're using
that, you may want to wait a few days.

~~~
super_mario
Quit Firefox, vi into pentadactyl.xpi in your profile, edit install.rdf inside
the xpi file (it's just a ZIP file) and modify the max supported version to
23. Save the install.rdf file, quit vi and start Firefox.

Pentadactyl will work, with some minor regressions (e.g. Google home page
search box now steals focus) and 's' (google search) command prints error
message: Error: TypeError: keywords in null, but the search works.

But otherwise everything else seems to work.

~~~
SilasX
Doesn't work, still thinks the version is incompatible. Still using 21 for
now.

------
rrdharan
Anyone know when it will be possible to remove the title bar on OS X? With
tabs on top it's redundant and Firefox uses more vertical space than Safari or
Chrome.

There are various extensions floating around that claim to do this but they
generally target much older versions of Firefox and don't work very well.

~~~
blueveek
You may be interested in Australis, which removes the title bar by default.
Scheduled for Firefox 25. Some (rather old) mockups here:
[https://people.mozilla.com/~shorlander/ux-presentation/ux-
pr...](https://people.mozilla.com/~shorlander/ux-presentation/ux-
presentation.html)

------
hesselink
This is a great release! I wonder about this, though:

> The stack trace is now shown as a breadcrumb near the top

Who thought this was a good idea? This leaves room for about 3 items, whereas
most stacks nowadays are much larger. A normal vertical list makes much more
sense than a horizontal breadcrumb, IMHO.

~~~
blueveek
If you right click on a breadcrumb, you'll get the vertical stack. But there's
certainly room for some polishing.

------
trailfox
Interesting to see where Firefox is the most popular these days:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Countries_by_most_used_web...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Countries_by_most_used_web_browser_%28update%29.svg)

~~~
kijin
According to the infographic, Firefox seems to be popular in North Korea, with
33.79% market share. I suppose they don't censor StatCounter in Pyongyang? /jk

------
Claudus
I was hoping they'd restore the old "split" Inspect Element UI, instead they
added the option to dock it on the right side of the browser.

Not what I was looking for, I wanted the Rules on the side in a column, and
the inspector along the bottom like it used to be.

Disappointed.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Yet no TLS 1.2 support, vote for it:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480514](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480514)

------
MattDL
Looking nice, hope they continue to improve performance and stability too.

Having a huge amount of issues with the flash plugin at the moment, not sure
if that's their fault or Adobe's though.

~~~
brokenparser
Firefox can't do anything to prevent a plugin from crashing. That and I'd
wager most of the Flash movies are very poorly coded, resulting in exceptions
that could've been prevented. You can tell by browsing the web with a debug
build of Flash.

------
marcosscriven
So glad asm.js optimisations have been released.

Though sadly it coincides with me having to pull something offline I cross-
compiled to asm.js, due to GPL violations. But that's another story.

------
ymn_ayk
I am very exited for webrtc in Firefox stable.

------
mmuro
I love Firefox. But, it's about damn time to remove the scroll bars on Mac OS
X. This was a Lion feature and we're almost two versions removed from that.

~~~
msujaws
The scrollbars are fixed in version 23. Download Firefox Beta, Aurora, or
Nightly and you will get them :)

~~~
mmuro
That's fantastic! I guess it's coming in July or August?

~~~
sp332
Yup, Firefox is on a 6-week release cycle so it should be in the first week of
August. (Right now 22 is "release", 23 is "beta", 24 is "aurora" and 25 is
"nightly".)

------
pjmlp
Still no resizable bookmarks window.

~~~
brokenparser
Except for the bookmarks window. Can you elaborate?

~~~
pjmlp
Since the days Firefox 3 it is no longer possible to resize the bookmarks
window you get when you press Ctrl+D or click star.

The solution was to hack userchrome.css or install OpenBook add on.

However it is no longer being kept up to date with Firefox.

A possible update for it is to use Edit Bookmark Plus instead.

Some information here,
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418864](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418864)

~~~
shardling
Calling that the "bookmarks window" will just confuse people. It's not a
window.

~~~
pjmlp
A GUI widget then.

------
milhous
Aside from compatibility testing, does anyone here really use Firefox much? I
use Safari, with Chrome on occasion. That's about it.

I also recall that Firefox leaked a lot of memory, not sure if that's been
fixed now.

If it's the case that IE is now a decent browser and Windows people use that
or Chrome, and Mac people using Safari, I'm just wondering what spot or niche
Firefox fills. I suppose in the Linux world, Firefox and Chrome are the only
major options.

~~~
omaranto
Well, if you are a keyboard person and don't want to go to a niche browser
(like dwb, vimperator or jumanji), then Firefox+pentadactyl is better than
anything available for Chrome.

~~~
darkstalker
Don't forget about Tree Style Tab

